# Takashi Amano's BIG Planted Tank



## Y2KGT

Hi,
Just wanted to share with you a couple of pictures of Takashi Amano's (according to Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine) BIG planted tank.
The first picture I found a while ago and the second is the cover of this months Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine.
--
Paul


----------



## Darkblade48

Quite old, but still stunning none the less.


----------



## Ciddian

Wow... I had yet to see the newer photo of that tank.. Amazing..


----------



## camboy012406

I just wonder how he trims the plants


----------



## ameekplec.

camboy012406 said:


> I just wonder how he trims the plants


A paid team of planted tank nerds


----------



## solarz

I want a tank that size!


----------



## Beijing08

his sump is 3 times the volume of my bathtub


----------



## TLe041

The tank looks much better in the first pic than in the second one. Plants look way too overgrown in the second pic.


----------



## killer007

hahahaha
maybe he swim to cut his plants....


----------



## brapbrapboom

killer007 said:


> hahahaha
> maybe he swim to cut his plants....


Could be.


----------



## PanzerFodder

He is keeping Altums in it ATM, by the look of this video.


----------



## TBemba

PanzerFodder said:


> He is keeping Altums in it ATM, by the look of this video.


That video has to be at least 4 years old 

But they are very nice


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Probably has SCUBA gear for the trimmings


----------



## aaronc

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Probably has SCUBA gear for the trimmings


is it ADA brand?


----------

